# Anyone ever order from marine depot USA



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi guys, Just wondering if anyone has placed an order before with Marine depot in the USA,, they have some things that i'm interested in ordering that i don't see around here. Certain brands of heaters and so forth. There are a few good ones up here like pets and ponds etc that i have used. All amazing by the way, but this particular site has a few things i want.

Let me know if you have had any experiences and what not. I know our exchange rate and shipping comes into play.

www.marinedepot.com

thank-you


----------



## gtgwin (May 4, 2014)

I personally haven't but some Canadian options to consider may be:
aquariumdepot.ca
reefsupplies.ca
Incase you haven't checked yet.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks for the tips, I beleive i have checked those, still not as much options but both good sights

thanks again


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

actually reef supplies i had not checked and does have potential for me, especially in the heaters department. 

thanks again


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

fish_luva said:


> Hi guys, Just wondering if anyone has placed an order before with Marine depot in the USA,, they have some things that i'm interested in ordering that i don't see around here. Certain brands of heaters and so forth. There are a few good ones up here like pets and ponds etc that i have used. All amazing by the way, but this particular site has a few things i want.
> 
> Let me know if you have had any experiences and what not. I know our exchange rate and shipping comes into play.
> 
> ...


 You also have to consider Canadian duties, they might surprise you, and not in a good way.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

fish_luva said:


> actually reef supplies i had not checked and does have potential for me, especially in the heaters department.
> 
> thanks again


ReefSupplies should have most of what you need. If not, check JL aquatics as well.

From US, I have not looked other sites besides Bulk Reef Supply. They handle all duty/shipping cost up front so there are not surprises.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Martel and Conix,, and with the exchange rate of 1.44 and shipping the products worked out to the same price.. so why not order up here when you can find it .. 

thanks everyone


----------



## buffalo12 (Oct 16, 2016)

Find the product call the canadian online store or store front tell the price ask if they can get it and match the price in canadian dollars. Consider on higher price objects may have to pay duty when it comes from USA. ( hit or miss) Consider shipping cost also; although shipping cost maybe the same if shopping online. Hopefully you can get the product and both you and store satisfied. At the least you started a relationship with an retailer


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I bought few products from Fragbox that he got for me from Coralvue. Examples are the Klir and Alkatronic.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

J n L Aquatic in Vancouver, has a lot of stuff. I did order some stuff before, you could give them a try or email them. They have a very nice store, I visited them the last time I was in Vancouver.

Canada Corals is now in BC, I think they are in Kamloops.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks all for the last 3 posts, All great info,, i always try local or canadian mail order 1st,,, 

thanks everyone...


----------

